# What systems are you playing?



## Morrus (Oct 9, 2013)

These stats are interesting.  This is RPGNOW only, and SANTIAGO downloads only.

D&D 4E:  24%
Pathfinder: 76%

That's quite a large increase since a year ago!


----------



## Jan van Leyden (Oct 9, 2013)

Morrus said:


> That's quite a large increase since a year ago!




What do you compare it with from one year ago?

And how have the total numbers changed?


----------



## Morrus (Oct 9, 2013)

Jan van Leyden said:


> What do you compare it with from one year ago?
> 
> And how have the total numbers changed?




The people downloading ZEITGEIST versions.  And the numbers were much more even  then.


----------



## Jan van Leyden (Oct 9, 2013)

Morrus said:


> The people downloading ZEITGEIST versions.  And the numbers were much more even  then.




But is it a sample of roughly the same size?


----------



## Morrus (Oct 9, 2013)

Jan van Leyden said:


> But is it a sample of roughly the same size?




No, it's quite a bit smaller - Z was over a much longer period.  S has been out a day.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 11, 2013)

Three days in.

*Downloads of free materials*
4E: 29%
Pathfinder: 71%

*Purchases*
4E: 0%
Pathfinder 100%


----------

